# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  How are you getting on with your Mark One??

## GBR1

Hi All,

Just wondering how you are getting on with your printers. I am interested but there is very little user information around at the moment.

I understand there is a forum for owners through the Eiger software but as a non owner its hard to get any info.

Many thanks

GBR1

----------


## GBR1

I guess after 12 days and no response they haven't sold any!!??

----------


## LambdaFF

They are at the moment actively selecting resellers. I left my email adress long ago to them, and they gave it to the designated reseller for my country. While a bit unhappy about that, I was offered a free demo in Paris. Don't live there anymore, and too pro a machine for the use I have right now, but I was tempted as hell.
They also provide a nice commercial leaflet. I'm sure you can find their reseller for your country on their website.

----------


## GBR1

Thanks Lambda..

i know now my country reseller quite well, he says he has sold a few but talks only praise for the printer, which is natural!

i was wanting some first hand experiences but they seem short coming.. Or are all stuck on the Eiger forum :Frown: 

GBR1

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hey All,
Sorry for the delay... I try to check this forum when I can.

@LambdaFF, I apologize if that was unexpected – we try not to ever "spam" people, but let us know if that's been the case. We're still a small (but growing) company, so the resellers really help us manage the hundreds of daily inquiries. We'll be at the TCT Show in the UK at the end of this month if you want a demo from us. 

@GBR1, where are you located? Who's your local reseller?  We're happy to answer any questions. 

Also, there isn't currently any owners forum on Eiger, only our support system. Please feel free to ask questions here though! I'll do my best to keep an eye out.

Thank you,
Jeff

----------


## LambdaFF

> @LambdaFF, I apologize if that was unexpected – we try not to ever "spam" people, but let us know if that's been the case. We're still a small (but growing) company, so the resellers really help us manage the hundreds of daily inquiries. We'll be at the TCT Show in the UK at the end of this month if you want a demo from us.


No problem, unhappy is a bit too strong. I was just surprised to be actively contacted after leaving my adress a year before. I'm partially to blame, your machine ended up much more on the pro side than I thought and as a hobbyist your consumables are a bit pricey. ;-)

----------

